# ND, antelope buck



## rog123 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## rog123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks it was my first buck :sniper: , got him at 266 yard at a full sprint , man they are fast animals


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Just out of curoisty, how much did you lead him? In my experiance at that far if he was going full speed you would need to lead him by at least 8 feet.


----------



## rog123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ya it was like 5 or better lol they are fast, i was done within an hour of opener


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Nice work rodg, Now that you got the antelope and bow hunting out of your system we can finaly get back to huntin fowl.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

rog123 said:


> Ya it was like 5 or better lol they are fast, i was done within an hour of opener


How ethical do you consider that shot? Seems to me he had a better chance of only being injured and dieing slowly without being found, or worse yet, having a leg shot off and living. :-?

Del


----------

